# Artest to sign with the Lakers



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

> Ron Artest has told Ken Berger of CBSSports.com that he will sign with the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> "I'm definitely going to L.A. -- to sign, yeah," Artest said in a phone interview. "Lakers, Lakers, Lakers. I'm in L.A. right now."
> 
> Artest said he met with Lakers owner Dr. Jerry Buss Thursday and previously had spoken with Lakers coach Phil Jackson. He was en route to his financial manager's office, where he planned to huddle on the phone with his agent, David Bauman, to finalize details.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60289/20090702/artest_to_sign_with_lakers/


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If he doesn't care about the money then just sign him to the LLE, Ariza MLE, and Odom $8M/yr! lmao.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Nah Ariza is as good as gone, and I'm fearing that Lamar probably is too.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

holy ****


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Drk Element said:


> Nah Ariza is as good as gone, and I'm fearing that Lamar probably is too.


It's literally impossible for both Ariza _and_ Odom to leave. If one leaves the other is getting the big bucks. The Lakers could be stupid and sign Artest to a 6 year MLE deal and the Lakers can still offer $8M+/yr to Odom. Since no one can match that (the Pistons already blew their load), Odom is a lock as a Laker unless they can sign Artest and Ariza together, and decide Odom is too expensive. Which would suck, but wouldn't be terrible obviously.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Oooh I really think he's gonna flourish with Kobe and PJAX.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

if that's true, that's awesome. they'll be even tougher on defense. artest is going to be more consistent then odom has been. can't wait to see that team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Instead of Ariza + Odom, we get Artest + Odom. If he doesn't blow up and we remain reasonably healthy, we may very well demolish the Bulls single season wins record. This is nuts.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Free-agent forward Ron Artest says he's leaving the Houston Rockets to join the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> 
> In a text message to ESPN.com on Thursday night, Artest wrote: "I am happy to say I am goin' to L.A."
> ...


ARTEST FOR ONLY THREE YEARS! Mitch strikes again!


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm the only guy who hates this move I guess...


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

wow I love it


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Cris said:


> ARTEST FOR ONLY THREE YEARS! Mitch strikes again!


:champagne:
:champagne:
:champagne:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Nightmute said:


> I'm the only guy who hates this move I guess...


just wait until you see how intimidated other teams' wings are by both Kobe and Artest on the perimeter.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Nightmute said:


> and how are you going to feel when Artest is chucking up shots in big games?


He won't be. Kobe will.

Phil will have it covered.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

elcap15 said:


> just wait until you see how intimidated other teams' wings are by both Kobe and Artest on the perimeter.


and how are you going to feel when Artest is chucking up shots in big games?


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Nightmute said:


> I'm the only guy who hates this move I guess...


Nope, I'm with you. I think this sucks.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

I LOVE IT. Honestly, how does this make the Lakers _worse_? Ariza's idiotic tantrum just made the Lakers an even better team. This just proves that Artest has the mentality of a winner. He has that burning desire to win championships, above all else, which Ariza obviously does not. I applaud Ron and the Lakers brass for making this happen. Thanks for being such a d-bag Trevor! Welcome to LA Ron, with open arms baby!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

If we bring back Lamar, and Ron-Ron buys into the system, the possibilities are seriously endless. We can go small, yet still be big and tough. we can go big, yet still be versitle. We can put 4 shooters around a post player. we now have FIVE options to go to in the post. We have two of the top 10 wing defenders in the NBA. we STILL have the deepest team in the NBA, and we STILL have Kobe and PJ (hopefully). 

On the other hand this can easily blow up in our face. Ron really needs to accept his role for it to work, and this also means everyone else has to sacrifice a little bit for Ron. 

Questions: Who's our third option on offense? Who guards say, LeBron at the end of tight game?


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> He won't be. Kobe will.
> 
> Phil will have it covered.


What makes you think that he wont be? Has he shown you any instance in his career where he makes intelligent basketball decisions? Especially late in games. Phil wont get him to stop chucking shots, that's like saying Phil should be able to break Odom free from his inconsistencies. It's a part of Artest's game, it comes with the with the physicality and defense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> I LOVE IT. Honestly, how does this make the Lakers _worse_? Ariza's idiotic tantrum just made the Lakers an even better team. This just proves that Artest has the mentality of a winner. He has that burning desire to win championships, above all else, which Ariza obviously does not. I applaud Ron and the Lakers brass for making this happen. Thanks for being such a d-bag Trevor! Welcome to LA Ron, with open arms baby!


I don't blame Ariza. There are very few players 23 years of age that would forego a bigger payday, whether he is worth it or not. Having said that, there is no guarantee that he gets more than the MLE considering there are only two teams in the running that have that kind of money. David Lee goofed up by trying to play hardball a day after free agency.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I understand people's concerns, but this deal is at almost no risk. Should he blow up, his contract is increadibly modest (Mitch does it again), so he wouldn't be hard to move at all. I really wanted Ariza back, and probably would have prefered him over Ron (just because he's a perfect role player), but he's drinking a little too much of his own juice thinking he's worth more than the MLE.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> If we bring back Lamar, and Ron-Ron buys into the system, the possibilities are seriously endless. We can go small, yet still be big and tough. we can go big, yet still be versitle. We can put 4 shooters around a post player. we now have FIVE options to go to in the post. We have two of the top 10 wing defenders in the NBA. we STILL have the deepest team in the NBA, and we STILL have Kobe and PJ (hopefully).
> 
> On the other hand this can easily blow up in our face. Ron really needs to accept his role for it to work, and this also means everyone else has to sacrifice a little bit for Ron.
> 
> Questions: Who's our third option on offense? Who guards say, LeBron at the end of tight game?


Hopefully this marks the end of goofy lineups with Luke at the 4. :laugh:


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

On top of all this, people really think there's enough shots for Kobe, Pau, Artest, Odom and Bynum? What we're supposed to stop trying to develop Bynum because Artest is going to feel entitled to a grip of shot attempts? We needed a role player at the SF, and that's what Ariza was. Artest will never accept a role, he wants to be first(Kobe), second(Pau) or third option(Bynum/Odom).


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Hopefully this marks the end of goofy lineups with Luke at the 4. :laugh:


what do you mean? that was the big and tough line-up I was refering to...:laugh:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Nightmute said:


> On top of all this, people really think there's enough shots for Kobe, Pau, Artest, Odom and Bynum? What we're supposed to stop trying to develop Bynum because Artest is going to feel entitled to a grip of shot attempts? We needed a role player at the SF, and that's what Ariza was. Artest will never accept a role, he wants to be first(Kobe), second(Pau) or third option(Bynum/Odom).


with artest, kobe can get a huge rest. pau as well. give kobe 33 minutes per game, and pau too. then all is fine.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

We might as well move Bynum now for the best defensive big man we can get. There simply aren't enough shots for him, and I don't think he'll be content becoming a role-player.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

afobisme said:


> with artest, kobe can get a huge rest. pau as well. give kobe 33 minutes per game, and pau too. then all is fine.


Kobe will still get about about 15 shot attempts, Pau 10 attempts, Artest will want at the very least 10, and Odom deserves 10 as well. So that's forty-five shot attempts for four people? What happens to Bynum, he becomes a role player? I don't think so. It's not a simple fix like your suggesting. This move will cause chemistry problems, most likely with Bynum, and problems with our offensive execution down the stretch of games.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't blame Ariza. There are very few players 23 years of age that would forego a bigger payday, whether he is worth it or not. Having said that, there is no guarantee that he gets more than the MLE considering there are only two teams in the running that have that kind of money. David Lee goofed up by trying to play hardball a day after free agency.


Agreed. Lee is certainly not acting in the best interest of his client if Ariza is scoffing at 5.6 million per, however, I simply can't understand how a player like Ariza would be so willing to walk away from such an ideal position. That is what really raises serious questions in my mind. Yes, he had a tremendous series against Orlando and made numerous game-saving plays at crucial points throughout the playoffs, but he also has to keep in mind that he is not "the straw that stirs the drink" with this team. Nor will be with Cleveland, Portland, or any other franchise with whom he ultimately signs. So, if he truly believes that he deserves more than the full MLE, in this economic climate, he is absolutely dreaming. Bynum wasn't necessarily worth his hefty deal, but he's a rare commodity, Ariza on the other hand is essentially nothing more than a younger version of James Posey who had a great post-season in a contract year. Beware prospective buyers.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

It's not that I love the move... Because really I don't. In a perfect world Ariza and Odom would be wearing purple and gold next season for me....

But getting Artest at 18 million over 3 years is such an insane steal... Psychopath or not... The guy is worth more on the market than that. I could see why Lakers would go after him... And now there shouldn't be any reason not to get Lamar Odom. Odom can get a bit more money, instead of sharing it with Ariza. Odom and Artest are close childhood friends... And Artest gives the Lakers something they still never got, a tough person on the team who isn't intimidated by anyone else.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I don't blame Ariza. There are very few players 23 years of age that would forego a bigger payday, whether he is worth it or not. Having said that, there is no guarantee that he gets more than the MLE considering there are only two teams in the running that have that kind of money. David Lee goofed up by trying to play hardball a day after free agency.


The thing is Ariza wasn't foregoing a bigger pay day.

He wanted a championship team...
A starting role...
Play at home...

And for the Lakers to overpay him by offering him more than all other teams were willing or able to.

He's insane.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The only reason I don't like this is I really hate watching Artest play basketball. I mean physically the way he moves, dribbles, shoots... it's ugly basketball. I mean I will get tired of watching him every single game quick.

Outside of that it's a no brainer. Ariza is younger and more of a fast break threat, that's it. The fast break dies down the more Kobe and Fish play.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Nightmute said:


> I'm the only guy who hates this move I guess...


You are not alone.

*plugs in Michael Jackson song*


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> The only reason I don't like this is I really hate watching Artest play basketball. I mean physically the way he moves, dribbles, shoots... it's ugly basketball. I mean I will get tired of watching him every single game quick.
> 
> Outside of that it's a no brainer. Ariza is younger and more of a fast break threat, that's it. The fast break dies down the more Kobe and Fish play.


The fast break aspect is also something I didn't really consider, and a very good point.

With Gasol and Bynum in the post, it would be a great luxary to have someone like Artest, who ugly or not offensively, can at least create for himself (something Ariza cannot do), making it less of an option for double teams to camp out on Kobe, Gasol or even Bynum.

I also think having someone like Artest could be good for this team in terms of stepping up the defensive energy of everyone. He's more outspoken, and we need a little of that when people start falling alseep on the defensive end.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Whatever, I spoke my peace and now I'll just watch Artest **** up Bynums development; while also chucking up shots in the playoffs and big games.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

here are the pros and cons as i see them:

ron artest pros: 

since he can score more on his own, kobe can take longer breaks (hopefully 34-35 mpg in the regular season).
he's a better man defender. he also has much more muscle and brute strength and ariza. 
he's a better 3 point shooter. this means kobe will have more room to do what he does. ariza was often left wide open, which is why he hit at 50%+ in the palyoffs.

cons:

he's crazy.
can't get steals like ariza can.
can't fast break/run like ariza can.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> The thing is Ariza wasn't foregoing a bigger pay day.
> 
> He wanted a championship team...
> A starting role...
> ...


It's Lee's job to inform him of this. Only Portland and Toronto can offer in the 8 million range at this point, and I would assume that either would offer Turkoglu first. Calling out your client's team on the first day of free agency and threatening to sign with another team for MLE money out of spite was a colossal mistake. Mitch and company made them pay the price. Ariza will find no better situation and I hope he lets Lee know about it. Hopefully that piece of **** won't encourage Bynum to begin lobbying and complaining for more touches.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nightmute said:


> Kobe will still get about about 15 shot attempts, Pau 10 attempts, Artest will want at the very least 10, and Odom deserves 10 as well. So that's forty-five shot attempts for four people? What happens to Bynum, he becomes a role player? I don't think so. It's not a simple fix like your suggesting. This move will cause chemistry problems, most likely with Bynum, and problems with our offensive execution down the stretch of games.


Lamar Odom hasn't really taken over 10 shots a game since 2007, before Gasol was on the team. LO, of all people, would care the least of any player about getting shots. After this past season of playing on the bench and averaging 9 shots per game, it's pretty clear LO is the one that is going to sacrifice shots if anyone does. Granted, I worry about this deal a lot too. I have the same reservations about Artest over-dribbling and not being content in the triangle, much the way Payton struggled. But the triple post offense will place Artest in more of play-making role and, believe it or not, he really excelled as a Sacramento King (at times) at getting other people the ball. The problem he's had with the Kings and Rockets is that he was tempted to shoot way too often because he knew he was a legit 2nd option (at worst) on those teams. On the Lakers, hopefully he'll realize he's a 4th option and be content. We'll see. 

One thing is for sure; it'll improve his D now that he doesn't have to score 17 per game. But will he slow down? Will he got nuts again? Impossible to say with any certainty.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dream come true. Love Artest. Thrilled he's on the Lakers.

To add to this dream scenario, what if we signed Artest to play PG and we re-signed Ariza? Just sayin...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I just hope there's no drama in 2009-2010 because we didn't this past year. Here's a hoping Artest doesn't pull a TO.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Then Odom doesn't sign. Would be awful since Bynum is an unknown.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Cap said:


> Lamar Odom hasn't really taken over 10 shots a game since 2007, before Gasol was on the team. LO, of all people, would care the least of any player about getting shots. After this past season of playing on the bench and averaging 9 shots per game, it's pretty clear LO is the one that is going to sacrifice shots if anyone does. Granted, I worry about this deal a lot too. I have the same reservations about Artest over-dribbling and not being content in the triangle, much the way Payton struggled. But the triple post offense will place Artest in more of play-making role and, believe it or not, he really excelled as a Sacramento King (at times) at getting other people the ball. The problem he's had with the Kings and Rockets is that he was tempted to shoot way too often because he knew he was a legit 2nd option (at worst) on those teams. On the Lakers, hopefully he'll realize he's a 4th option and be content. We'll see.
> 
> One thing is for sure; it'll improve his D now that he doesn't have to score 17 per game. But will he slow down? Will he got nuts again? Impossible to say with any certainty.


I can see the positives he brings, it's difficult not to see them. And I know Odom will possibly suffer more then Bynum this season, but in the long haul this could really mess with his development. 'Drew should be our third option, but with the signing of Artest I don't see that happening and that can hurt us not only this year but for years to come. And if worse comes to worse, we can end up with a very upset big man.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I've been pulling for Ron Artest to play on the Lakers for the past couple years, and it seems to finally becoming to fruition. I believe Coach Jackson is the perfect coach for Ron's personality, and Kobe the prefect leader for Rons personality. Can they control Ron ? NO, but Jordan and Coach Jackson couldn't control Dennis Rodman either, but they were able to make it work for a few rings. I see the same future for Ron in LA. I'm just so buzzing right now, everything is sizzling for me! Now that Ron Ron in the house, Two of my favorite players in the league now on the Lakers.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Again, because the deal is for 3 years, his contract is very moveable. Low risk, very high reward move, IMO.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Cap said:


> ^ Then Odom doesn't sign. Would be awful since Bynum is an unknown.


He's shown more then Odom's ever shown on the Lakers.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Wow. I have mixed feelings about this. I wanted Artest before we had Gasol but now that we won the title I am a little more cautious about such a drastic change to the team.

Artest certainly has the ability to make us a dominant team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is an absurd steal. The rich get richer.

To the guy whining about Bynum's development - thats secondary right now. You have the chance to sign a guy like Artest, you take it. He's a bulldog who can play 4 positions. He's just about guaranteed you 65+ win season right there. Bynum probably isnt even as good as Artest anyway!

Championships are what this game is all about, and this move counters what the Spurs just did big time.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> The only reason I don't like this is I really hate watching Artest play basketball. I mean physically the way he moves, dribbles, shoots... it's ugly basketball. I mean I will get tired of watching him every single game quick.
> 
> Outside of that it's a no brainer. Ariza is younger and more of a fast break threat, that's it. The fast break dies down the more Kobe and Fish play.


I agree with this. we're gonna try and club people to death now I also don't like the way Artest plays. he's a black hole offensively and I'm not convinced he'll be a reliable enough 3pt shooter he needs offense run for him. 

I think Ariza fit much better but at the dollars he wanted it just doesn't work. He's a role player. 

I also think Artest defense is way overrated I'll miss Ariza's steals and easy buckets we used to get. 

but Artest will intimidate, he is tough and crafty offensively with the ball. I just would have preferred Ariza take the MLE not him. 

But we'll repeat anyway.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nightmute said:


> I can see the positives he brings, it's difficult not to see them. And I know Odom will possibly suffer more then Bynum this season, but in the long haul this could really mess with his development. 'Drew should be our third option, but with the signing of Artest I don't see that happening and that can hurt us not only this year but for years to come. And if worse comes to worse, we can end up with a very upset big man.


Seriously now, if Bynum is upset about getting shots while the Lakers are winning titles, then he's not a good player to have on a title team in the first place. Unless he proves to be a legit All Star (and not a 1-time fluke like Magloire, I'm talking legit). In which case they can trade him in 3 years. He has no reason to complain, none, not after winning a title and certainly if they continue to win them. 

But I think we're both on the same page here. No question Artest comes with massive baggage off the court, and even on the court he's not an ideal fit. We can only wait and see if he changes his game for a stacked title team. 



Nightmute said:


> He's shown more then Odom's ever shown on the Lakers.


Disagree entirely. Bynum hasn't done jack on the Lakers except have two fantastic months in January 08/January 09. Going to take a lot more than 2 months of great ball to convince me he's better than Odom. Last season's slow start and slow finish said a lot. If he doesn't break out this season and stay healthy, that's just about the nail in the coffin for me.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

And Ariza is going to the Rockets...
http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/60295/20090702/ariza_agrees_to_sign_with_houston/

WTF is he doing? Houston? Has he not heard the news about Yao, or something?


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

david lee completely ****ed ariza's career. y' know ariza wanted to stay in LA. he should just fire him.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

this is all ariza's agent man, im telling you. im not looking for a blow job here but i just said a few pages back that an agent can have a massive leverage over a players career. too ****in bad for trevor, now he's going to earn his money and go to a team whose possibly not even going to make the playoffs.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

lol...funny Cavs lose out both on Ariza and Artest.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

lakers didnt even hafta break a sweat, sorry cavs fans

http://www.realcavsfans.com/showthread.php?t=22343

:rofl:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that's so weird.. ariza to join the rockets for the same price the lakers offered him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Like MB30 said, the rich get richer. I like this for LA, Artest could be a great piece, the only real problem I see is him chucking up a couple bad shots in clutch time, but I don't see him 'blowing up' or anything.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

afobisme said:


> that's so weird.. ariza to join the rockets for the same price the lakers offered him.


Not same price. 

Ariza is getting 5 years for 33 million.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

chamoowwnn


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Lynx said:


> Not same price.
> 
> Ariza is getting 5 years for 33 million.



That's exactly what the Lakers offered him - the full MLE. Ariza and his agent are idiots.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

WOW..that sucks.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

so Ariza goes to a lottery teams leaves his hometown team a Championship team to go to the Rockets is he high. He could have been with the cavs or Portland but ends up with the Rockets. wow

I'm gonna re-evaluate Ariza now we didn't need anyone that stupid around the team anyway lol


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

its not ariza's call i think. david lee tried to hustle and he lost the game. as soon as the lakers signed ron, his agent panicked and grabbed the next most aggressive suitor, that team being houston.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone just see Artest on Sportscenter? I just caught the tale end.

- Obviously thinks the team has a great chance to win the 2010 title
- Doesn't know what number he'll wear yet. He has talked about it with his wife and agent, though.
- Wanted to "hoodalize" the LA Live Sportscenter set...I guess he did?

Ron's the man. Exactly what this city needed to get motivated for next year.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Cap said:


> Disagree entirely. Bynum hasn't done jack on the Lakers except have two fantastic months in January 08/January 09. Going to take a lot more than 2 months of great ball to convince me he's better than Odom. Last season's slow start and slow finish said a lot. If he doesn't break out this season and stay healthy, that's just about the nail in the coffin for me.


'Drew put up a PER of 22.6 and 20 the past two seasons, while also providing better defense then Odom just by being 7'. I get it, it was a short amount of time in which he posted those numbers but like I said within that time frame he played better then Odom ever has. Plus if you factor in how inconsistent Odom is, and his unique ability in being a non factor for games at a time, I'd say it evens the playing field in terms of impact.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone just see Artest on Sportscenter? I just caught the tale end.
> 
> - Obviously thinks the team has a great chance to win the 2010 title
> - Doesn't know what number he'll wear yet. He has talked about it with his wife and agent, though.
> ...


I'm not motivated for next year! What about Nightmute?!?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nightmute said:


> 'Drew put up a PER of 22.6 and 20 the past two seasons, while also providing better defense then Odom just by being 7'. I get it, it was a short amount of time in which he posted those numbers but like I said within that time frame he played better then Odom ever has. Plus if you factor in how inconsistent Odom is, and his unique ability in being a non factor for games at a time, I'd say it evens the playing field in terms of impact.


Drew has played 85 games the past two seasons. No one cares what you put up when you play two half seasons, and only half of both those half seasons were any good. He did not start out either seasons strong, look up his November and December stats from 07-08 and 08-09. Odom has certainly been inconsistent, but fact is Bynum with his injuries has easily been more erratic. He posted a 11.8 PER in the postseason this year for god sakes. That's awful. Odom put up an 18+ PER.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Cap said:


> Drew has played 85 games the past two seasons. No one cares what you put up when you play two half seasons, and only half of both those half seasons were any good. He did not start out either seasons strong, look up his November and December stats from 07-08 and 08-09. Odom has certainly been inconsistent, but fact is Bynum with his injuries has easily been more erratic. He posted a 11.8 PER in the postseason this year for god sakes. That's awful. Odom put up an 18+ PER.


Yeah like I've been saying those combined 85 games Bynum played better then Odom ever has, I don't see how what I'm saying isn't true. You want to disregard it because of how small the time frame was, but Odom's performance in the playoffs is even smaller.

All I said is that Bynum has shown more in those 85 games then Odom ever has as a Laker. I agree it wasn't for an extended period of time, doesn't change the fact that he played better within that time frame.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

New Broussard article says he doesn't expect the Lakers to play the same kind of hardball with Odom, and that we'll probably offer a 3yr/$24M deal. Odom won't be able to find a better deal, so he should settle in with us.

Apparently, all Mitch told Ariza was, "Go find the best offer you can, and we'll see if we can match it." We never gave him a concrete offer.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Nightmute said:


> Yeah like I've been saying those combined 85 games Bynum played better then Odom ever has, I don't see how what I'm saying isn't true. You want to disregard it because of how small the time frame was, but Odom's performance in the playoffs is even smaller.
> 
> All I said is that Bynum has shown more in those 85 games then Odom ever has as a Laker. I agree it wasn't for an extended period of time, doesn't change the fact that he played better within that time frame.


Except he didn't, those PER numbers are aggregate, what they don't show is that all Bynum did was have two great January's, which propped up his mediocre November/December's in 08 and 09. Again, that's not enough and Bynum has been more erratic and certainly more injury-prone. So the numbers Bynum posted, 20 and 22.6 PER, actually mean far less in context.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Cap said:


> Except he didn't, those PER numbers are aggregate, what they don't show is that all Bynum did was have two great January's, which propped up his mediocre November/December's in 08 and 09. Again, that's not enough and Bynum has been more erratic and certainly more injury-prone. So the numbers Bynum posted, 20 and 22.6 PER, actually mean far less in context.


Whatever, I'd still rather have Bynum as the third option then Artest and Odom.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Nightmute said:


> Whatever, I'd still rather have Bynum as the third option


He will be if he comes back into JAN form


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

This is sooo freakin awesome! Nightmute, your just gonna be plain wrong about Artest on the offensive end. He will know his place. 

Lemme Lemme Upgrade Upgrade!


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> This is sooo freakin awesome! Nightmute, your just gonna be plain wrong about Artest on the offensive end. He will know his place.
> 
> Lemme Lemme Upgrade Upgrade!


If I am, then I'll eat crow happily. If I'm right, we'll have to deal with worse then that.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

lol. you doubters forget a man named dennis rodman?

i think that kobe is a big enough alpha dog for ron artest to keep in check, which to be honest he's been in check for some time now. One thing he's going to give LA is certified toughness. He's not going to be shooting dumb shots we seen in the playoffs, when he was pretty much the first option after yao went down. before that it was clear yao was number 1 and he was number 2. the rockets were very good with artest, let's not forget they got over the hump with him.

Ron Artest is just a better player than Ariza IMO, and a far better deal. This season is going to be great.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> lol. you doubters forget a man named dennis rodman?
> 
> i think that kobe is a big enough alpha dog for ron artest to keep in check, which to be honest he's been in check for some time now. One thing he's going to give LA is certified toughness. He's not going to be shooting dumb shots we seen in the playoffs, when he was pretty much the first option after yao went down. before that it was clear yao was number 1 and he was number 2. the rockets were very good with artest, let's not forget they got over the hump with him.
> 
> Ron Artest is just a better player than Ariza IMO, and a far better deal. This season is going to be great.


Ya, i just hope kobe stays at 100%. He is the same age as tracy mcgrady, who ron artest pissed off last year. 
I think it's a good move to get the team motivated, I just think it has the potential to go really bad as well.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> so Ariza goes to a lottery teams leaves his hometown team a Championship team to go to the Rockets is he high. He could have been with the cavs or Portland but ends up with the Rockets. wow
> 
> I'm gonna re-evaluate Ariza now we didn't need anyone that stupid around the team anyway lol


Same feelings man. I love Ariza but I question his intelligence now. IF he was offered more money on an annual basis I could see him leaving but the move w Houston is stupid.

He is a young player. If he wanted more money and believed in himself and couldn't get the contract he wanted, he would have been better off signing a 3 year contract or less, and then coming back onto the the open market as a more proven player.

I wish Artest was younger but I love this deal. He is making about the same amount of money as Luke Walton and Sasha, which is hilarious when you think about how much better Artest is.

Hopefully Bynum can stay healthy and refocus his energy on the defensive end, because that's where we need him most right now. The Lakers have the potential to be a dominating defensive team now.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Wow! Artest as a Laker. 

I can't wait till next season when we start busting some heads!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice move Mitch!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I am not too sure about this from a rockets perspective, I mean I don't think they will make the playoffs now that they have lost their 3 best players for virtually the whole of next season but I am looking forward to seeing artest in a lakers jersey


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Tragedy said:


> lol. you doubters forget a man named dennis rodman?
> 
> i think that kobe is a big enough alpha dog for ron artest to keep in check, which to be honest he's been in check for some time now. One thing he's going to give LA is certified toughness. He's not going to be shooting dumb shots we seen in the playoffs, when he was pretty much the first option after yao went down. before that it was clear yao was number 1 and he was number 2. the rockets were very good with artest, let's not forget they got over the hump with him.
> 
> Ron Artest is just a better player than Ariza IMO, and a far better deal. This season is going to be great.


nobody needs to keep anybody in check........when you win everybody gets along.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The Biggest Loser is, for sure, The Cavs. In this scenario they did not get Ariza or Artest.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yes, I worry, but only a litte and EXCITED lol
I was thinking that we gonna cruise through the regular season next year and Ron happened! This would give us a much more exciting season.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

In other news Blazer fans hit the panic button lol. If we re-sign Odom this might make us a 70 win team. Imagine that?!? lol


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

> • The defense.
> 
> The Kings were 24th in scoring defense and 22nd in shooting defense. They lost 23 games by 10 points or more despite an offense that averaged 102.5 per outing.
> 
> ...



LINK

old article written after artest left the kings

gives you a basic gist of what to expect from artest


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

S2theONIC said:


> In other news Blazer fans hit the panic button lol. If we re-sign Odom this might make us a 70 win team. Imagine that?!? lol


what's funnier is that we can sign artest w/o losing lamar. remember the days when laker fans were pushing for a odom-artest trade?


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

Man this is ****ing awesome. I'm going for 80 wins next season. Two losses will come against the bobcats.

Nightmute i gotta ask you. Are Bynums father? Brother? Friend? Or are you Andrew Bynum?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ lmao, farking Bobcats man.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Shaolin said:


> Nope, I'm with you. I think this sucks.


I'm on the fence with this move.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

There are indications the Lakers wanted Artest all along.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm not totally happy about this deal but it needed to be done. If we had waited too long for Ariza, Artest would probably have signed with someone else. Then if Ariza doesn't come back, we would have had a hole in our line-up. Ultimately, I would rather have Ariza since I think he's a better fit but the consolation prize isn't that bad.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

afobisme said:


> that's so weird.. ariza to join the rockets for the same price the lakers offered him.


Irritating, I'd rather the Celtics have signed Ariza than (potentially signing) Sheed.

I don't buy into the 70 wins business. They won 65 last year, I'll think they'll end up there again, maybe a little less. Ariza was a good defender. I know Artest is a great defender, but how much can you really expect a team to improve when you upgrade, on a single player, from very good to great defense? If they lose Odom too (not saying they will), they've kinda stagnated.

I do love it that it seems every legit NBA contender is getting that much better. Really narrows the championship field.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

knickstorm said:


> nobody needs to keep anybody in check........when you win everybody gets along.


Very true. I dont see them winning 70 games either, but I do see them competing to secure home court. I think if they get home court sewn up earlier i can see them resting kobe more, allowing others to get valuable playing time late in the season, namely shannon brown and sasha vujacic. who knows we may even see more of adam morrison. home court in the playoffs is a must, though they'll be competing with boston and cleveland primarily.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont know about homecourt.. san antonio got better, and orlando did too.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Orlando is third in the East. Vince Carter was the definition of a panic move by them. As long as they have Rashard Lewis attempting to play power forward, they won't go anywhere. If they were to ship Lewis' awful contract for Elton Brand's awful contract, then I give them a chance.

Not to be a homer, but the Celtics have the best all-around starting five in the league, and are taking major strides towards shoring up the bench, with the Sheed signing, and there are a couple of guys that could very well be enticed into coming to Boston for the veteran's minimum for a shot at a ring. Cleveland just got Shaq. A huge move, even if this isn't 2002 Shaq we're talking about. LeBron's best big man teammate previous to this was Zydrunas ****ing Ilgauskas, who is a horrible defender and provided no post offense, just mid range and free throw shooting, with the occasional blocked shot.

Those two teams are miles ahead of Orlando.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Orlando is third in the East. Vince Carter was the definition of a panic move by them. As long as they have Rashard Lewis attempting to play power forward, they won't go anywhere. If they were to ship Lewis' awful contract for Elton Brand's awful contract, then I give them a chance.
> 
> Not to be a homer, but the Celtics have the best all-around starting five in the league, and are taking major strides towards shoring up the bench, with the Sheed signing, and there are a couple of guys that could very well be enticed into coming to Boston for the veteran's minimum for a shot at a ring. Cleveland just got Shaq. A huge move, even if this isn't 2002 Shaq we're talking about. LeBron's best big man teammate previous to this was Zydrunas ****ing Ilgauskas, who is a horrible defender and provided no post offense, just mid range and free throw shooting, with the occasional blocked shot.
> 
> Those two teams are miles ahead of Orlando.


I'm going to have to disagree and say we have the best starting five. Your stars will be another year older and closer to retirement. Our starting five is younger, except Fisher, so we don't have to worry about age as much. 

Also, I don't understand why you are underestimating Orlando. I understand you didn't have KG but they beat you guys this past season in the playoffs without Nelson. With a healthy Nelson, they are still a force to be reckoned with. I would say they are right up there with any team in the East.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

sylaw said:


> I'm going to have to disagree and say we have the best starting five. Your stars will be another year older and closer to retirement. Our starting five is younger, except Fisher, so we don't have to worry about age as much.


Rondo > Fisher
Kobe > Ray 
Pierce > Artest
Garnett > Gasol
Perkins > Bynum/= Odom

The Rondo/Fisher differential is the biggest. The only thing Rondo *can't* do is shoot and block shots. He plays great defense, is an excellent passer, is faster than hell, and knows how to run a team. Fisher is slow, awful on defense, and offensively is reduced to just being a 3 point shooter. If Fisher didn't hit that shot in game 4, how many of you would still want him as a Laker?


> Also, I don't understand why you are underestimating Orlando. I understand you didn't have KG but they beat you guys this past season in the playoffs without Nelson. With a healthy Nelson, they are still a force to be reckoned with. I would say they are right up there with any team in the East.


You have to understand the difference. Not only is Nelson less important to his team's success than KG, but the Magic had Alston playing in place of Nelson. Alston's not as good as Nelson, but still a pretty decent guard. The C's, after Powe went down, were using Glen Davis and Brian Scalabrine, with dashes of Mikki Moore, to replace Garnett.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Perkins > Bynum/= Odom


LOL! Sorry but I'm not sure how I can take you seriously with that statement. You're probably one of the few people in the world that believes that. Also, after this season, I'd like to think that Gasol is pretty close to equal with KG right now.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> Rondo > Fisher
> Kobe > Ray
> Pierce > Artest
> Garnett > Gasol
> ...


If you flip flop Artest and Kobe, you have:
Artest > Ray
Kobe > Pierce

You can't just match up the starting lineup by positions and expect it to carry your argument. For one, those aren't the matchups. Second, no team plays exclusive one on one at all five positions, especially a team like your Celtics. Comparing the sum of all parts is subjective, but it's necessary. And there is no way in hell that Perkins is equal to Odom, much less Bynum if we're assuming full health here.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

after wht i just saw from pau in the playoffs, i'd go as far as to say that pau gasol is = kg. he's really close to being as kg at least. and there's no way in hell perkins is better than bynum/lamar.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

So Bynum is better than Perkins, is what you people are trying to tell me?

BH: Kobe is better than both of them. Skills wise, Ray = Artest. 

sylaw: KG is twice the defender Gasol is, and is still plenty capable of putting up 19 and 10. Gasol is a better scorer and passer. What do you value more?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmmm Jacoby has made some very interesting points in this thread that I feel must be addressed and yes you have gotta be a homer to say the Cavs and the Celts are miles ahead of the Magic. 

Orlando has 4 all stars in their lineup, yet they are the third best in the East. Panic move to get VC, really? Even before getting Vince, it was well talked about that Orlando would not be able to keep Hedo and Gortat. The Cavs got an older Shaq, who actually doesnt address any of their problems last season. He doesnt guard quicker forwards and centers and is pretty much useless in the pick and roll. Boston's a year older, granted if they get Sheed they are probably the best team in the East, but as of now, I think they are behind the Cavs. Woefully thin bench, lack of big man depth, old stars, especially Ray who was pretty much useless against the Magic. Orlando is the best team in the East, they have the best big man in the game, who should only get better. There arent many teams trudging out four all stars in their lineup.

Lets get this clear, Vince Carter is better than Hedo at every aspect of the game, how's that regressing?

You know what, if Orlando isn't the best team in the East, I can even see myself agreeing with that, but they are not miles behind the Cavs and Celtics, its a close contest amongst those 3.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr. Vince-Carter-is-god telling me how good the Orlando Magic are. That's a shock.

NBA 2k9 =/= reality.


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Jesukki said:


> Man this is ****ing awesome. I'm going for 80 wins next season. Two losses will come against the bobcats.
> 
> Nightmute i gotta ask you. Are Bynums father? Brother? Friend? Or are you Andrew Bynum?


Do I have to pick one or can pick all of the above?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Usually when people dont have a reasonable/logical response they will launch personal attacks or try to discredit the messenger. I actually expected Jacoby to respond that way, some things never change.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> So Bynum is better than Perkins, is what you people are trying to tell me?
> 
> BH: Kobe is better than both of them. Skills wise, Ray = Artest.
> 
> sylaw: KG is twice the defender Gasol is, and is still plenty capable of putting up 19 and 10. Gasol is a better scorer and passer. What do you value more?


yes, bynum is better than perkins - at last he will be next year. gasol's defense in the playoffs closed the gap, which is a major reason why i like him even more after the 08-09 run. pau handled shard AND dwight pretty well in the finals. i think kg could do the same, but he only averaged 15.9 points last season. i don't think KG can get 19 points a game anymore.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

HB said:


> Usually when people dont have a reasonable/logical response they will launch personal attacks or try to discredit the messenger. I actually expected Jacoby to respond that way, some things never change.


*Unnecessary. Stay on topic.*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

afobisme said:


> yes, bynum is better than perkins - at last he will be next year.


Just like he was the magical prodigy in the first half of 07-08, right?


> gasol's defense in the playoffs closed the gap, which is a major reason why i like him even more after the 08-09 run. pau handled shard AND dwight pretty well in the finals.


Gasol put on a good showing in the Finals. Okay, fine, he probably knew Kobe was going to behead him otherwise. Dwight isn't an offensive juggernaut either... yet. Let's see Gasol play quality defense on good NBA bigs for an extended period of time.
BTW, does Shard really need _handling_? He has no post game and excessive loiters behind the three point arc.


> i think kg could do the same, but he only averaged 15.9 points last season. i don't think KG can get 19 points a game anymore.


This is a good point. I think KG has the _ability_ to do so, but the way his minutes have been and probably will get cut (in the regular season) if Sheed comes aboard, it probably won't happen.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Jacoby: KG is getting up there in age and is coming off a fairly serious injury. Gasol, on the other hand, played quite well against Dwight Howard in the finals. It's a toss-up right now to me since I don't know how KG will be next season. KG in his prime is a lot better but he isn't exactly in his prime right now. 

As for Bynum of Perkins, I say barring any further injuries, Bynum is better. He is the better scorer, rebounder and shot blocker when healthy but Perkins is definitely the better man-to-man defender. 

Also, what is your justification for saying Perkins is equal to Odom? I'm not a huge Odom fan but he brings the versatility that Perkins could never bring and has shown a lot more on the court than Perkins.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If the Lakers start a lineup of Fish/Kobe/Artest/Gasol/Bynum and Bynum isn't injured there is no question I take that over Rondo/Allen/Pierce/KG/Perkins. I get all the doubts about Bynum and won't disagree, because it's clear he could either be a legit All Star or just another rich man's Brenden Haywood. We'll see, can't make any claims until we see it on the court in 09-10.

But KG is certainly better than Gasol, that much is clear unless he looks different physically coming off that knee injury. If he's the same player he was last season then he's better than Gasol, but the gap has closed due to his age, since he was already a worse player than his prime Minnesota days (not by a lot, but enough). Rondo doesn't impress me at all, his triple doubles in the playoffs nor his role as a distributor and initiator I feel really does that much damage to other teams because he is so absolutely detrimental to their floor spacing due to that terrible jump shot. That's death at PG and really hurts them if the Lakers can put out a strong and speedy defensive lineup on the perimeter of Brown/Kobe/Artest. There's a reason they've wanted to trade him, and that's one of them if I had to guess, the other possibly being his attitude.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The Lakers also have the superior bench.


----------

